# DTS Adds Surround Sound to Digital Television



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

DTS will be demonstrating its solution for broadcasting digital surround sound in the DVB digital television standard at the International Broadcasting Convention taking place in September.

http://www.prosoundnews.com/stories/2002/july/0702.5.shtml

No mention of E* or D* so it's probably still a ways off even if either provider signs on.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is it anything like what some of the stereo systems you buy do in having computer generated surround sound or is it different than that and better? I have an Aiwa stereo system that creates its own surround sound and have it connected to my satellite receiver.


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

It's a technology similar to Dolby Digital. It does require a decoder, just as DD. I prefer the sound of DTS and buy DVD's in the format whenever I have the option.

www.dtstech.com

It's probably too late for DTS to break into something as prevalent as DTV. Dolby Digital already has traction since it's a part of the DTV standards.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sherlock _
> *It's a technology similar to Dolby Digital. It does require a decoder, just as DD. I prefer the sound of DTS and buy DVD's in the format whenever I have the option.
> 
> www.dtstech.com
> ...


Gosh, with the title of this thread, I started thinking to myself isn't surround sound already in digital TV or is this another Al Gore invent the Internet thing. 

DD was part of the DVD standard. But, DTS whined enough and had some big backers (Spielberg) so that it was included. Let's see if DTS does this again...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I wish my HT rcvr could process DTS  After nearly a year Im still pissed at my self for not buying the one system better then mine


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I got the Philips w/o DTS (MX965) I should have got the MX966 from Amazon.com, it was only $100 more and featured DTS, 2 tos ous, 100 watt sub, and additional DSPs. The only worse then mine MX955 totaly sucks IMHO, since it doesnt even have svideo switching. 

I just started a thead on AVS seeking advice on toslink->coax converters for when I get a 501 (hopefully a 508 though). I really wanna keep my DVD player (Philips DVD712) connected via tos, but the 501 has no coax  I usualy goto RS for this stuff but apparently they dont carry them.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Good, DTS is superior to DD. *


That's a very controversial statement. DTS does utilize a higher bit rate but listening tests have proved that the encoding method is a more important factor than the actual bit rate.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

While I prefer DTS of Dolby Digital (Mainly because my amp decodes DTS-ES for 7.1 surround) I think DTS is a little to late to be part of the DTV world.

The should have been ready when the standards were being set. Can you imagine trying to watch a DTV channel and you can hear a program because your HD receiver is not DTS compatable?

Sorry DTS, no thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

I agree that DTS may be a little to late. I also agree DTS is superior -rented a DVD with both DD & DTS to do a sound comarison & I personally loved the DTS. Since everyone is mentioning their HT system, I thought I would mention mine (a HT in a box for "beginners"). Its a Kenwood HTB-504. Has all the features of a high priced system but affordable. I found it at CNET. Has both DTS & DD as well as coax, optical & S-Video


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Sorry for the typo; it's a Kenwood HTB-405 (not 504)


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

Its the HTB-504, but I couldnt edit the previous post (way back when I was just a guest)


----------

